# ok to feed cows/pigs cabbage?



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I seem to remember that you should NOT feed cabbage to one or the other, is that correct or am I dreaming? I bought a bunch of Walmart $.10 pkg spinach, and it ended up being half cabbage seed, boy am I bummed! I thought the small seeds were premature spinach seeds when I planted them. Now I have rows and rows of cabbage. Can I feed them to the critters? (besides the chickens)


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i think if i remember right we use to give our cows some when we had the garden and didnt eat it all but i cant remember if it was the cow or the pigs i know chickens will eat it they pretty much eat any thing you give them


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Shouldn't hurt, especially the pigs.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

If a human can eat it, so can pigs and cows. Onions in excess are the only vegetable I know of that might give cows a tummy ache. Pigs will eat kraut, too, don't know if cows will.


----------

